# Making the big move to Corydon, IN



## SchotterWoodworking (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been in limbo for months now. I have five projects to post on here but no computer to do it with as of yet; stuck with the local public library and a mobile phone. Moving to the Louisville metro area by the end of the month and I still need a job. I tried at Koetter woodworking, what a frightening disappointment. I have my resume spread far and wide and I am still pursing new opportunities ravenously. If anyone has any information or suggestions, I would certainly appreciate them. Thank you in advance brothers and sisters!


----------

